

Why privacy settlements like Facebook’s “Sponsored Stories” suit aren’t working - ghosh
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/19/why-privacy-settlements-like-facebooks-sponsored-stories-lawsuit-arent-working/

======
skidoo
It's true. They will never work because we already know that just in
regardance of the surveillance issues Facebook lies on its own Terms and
Conditions that users must agree to. They can pay out whatever courts decide
for whatever grievances along the way, but their practices will never change,
as that would interfere with their abilities to monetize. At the end of the
day, money means more than people.

